# Shadow's Gate Session 13 Artemis learns of the harmful effects of hate



## Dumok (Jun 27, 2011)

Session 13    
Mission report 8
Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
Spring 12 296 CY
Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Gerard (Human Mercenary-War blade)
    Deputy Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)
Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

Secondary Mission Objectives:
          -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow

                -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.

                -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.

                -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.

                -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report: Once the Chokers were done away with, The party continued exploring the complex, mapping and dismantling traps as they came along. Finally, they entered into a somewhat large chamber Illuminated by the light of a child which appeared to be in flames. Cyrro later determined through his knowledge, that the "child' was an elemental creature called a magmin. When first greeted the creature responded in it's own alien language.  Artemis then asked the creature if it could understand common to raise it's right hand. the creature did so indicating that he (she?) could understand common but apparently could not speak it. Cyrro and Tursomog then debated as to who would cast "Comprehend languages" Which requires the caster to touch the creature speaking in order to use. Cyrro then volunteered while Tursomog volunteered to heal the Wizard should he start to immolate.

    Cyrro then spoke at length with the elemental ho informed him that he was originally summoned by Hexe-Kaiser Shadow to help assist in guarding the place. However, Shadow had disappeared before properly dismissing it. Apparently the creature continued fulfilling it's duty using a near by kitchen to fuel itself and keep warm for over 50 years. He had later informed the party of various creatures that managed to escape it, including two squads of Orcs as well as the Cambion that was previously mentioned. The party debated about possibly attacking the creature to knock it unconscious and thus sending it back to it's plane, however wisdom prevailed and Cyrro suggested leaving the creature be until they could either find Hexe-Kaiser Shadow, or an upper ranked member of the Arcane Academy. The creature then handed the party a Divine Magic Scroll with the spells "Summon nature's ally" and "Summon Outsider" which were left by the orcs as they fled, along with some of their coins.
    Biding the creature farewell, they continued on mapping the remainder of the fourth level easily killing a dark mantle before descending to the fifth floor.

Level 5:  
    Entering the fifth level the party encountered a group of Four Skeletons, Tursomog invoked the power of his god and quickly destroyed three of them, the party then worked quickly to destroy the third,
The party then encountered yet another rune covered octagonal chamber, Artemis then bravely entered to explore the room and was set upon by Three Ethereal Marauders! The party sprang into action and fought furiously eventually winning yet another great victory for the Reich! It was during this battle, Cyrro had used the spell alter-self to grant him the appearance and tough skin of a troglodyte.
    Later they continued exploring the fifth level, eventually discovering a large chamber. Artemis once again entered first and sensed something was amiss, a feeling of hate and bloodlust which seemed to focus squarely on HIM. As the Party entered the room, Artemis turned to find a Long ans Short sword seeming to materialize out of the nearest wall. The two blades swung hard, biting deep into Atemis' flesh covering the room in a red-mist. Once it had cleared, Artemis was laying at the feet of a demonic looking being wearing a Jade cloak and armor fashioned from the Fire nation. It was none other than the dreaded Cambion they had heard so much about. The party sprang into action when Tursomog leaned forward, calling upon the Lord of Depths and darkness to heal his human comerade. Once alert to do so, The Deputy Constable tumbled and scampered away from the Cambion's hate fuled blades, while Cyrro released a burst of arcane fire, which had NO effect on the demonic Hybrid. Soveliss missed with his arrows just as the Cambion moved to exterminate his prey. Ishmael attempted to attack, only to miss, and he was brutally struck down for his trouble. Tursomog then charged into battle, his sacred axe, bristling with the dark smiting power of his god, and to his shock, swings wildly, missing. The party had taken many blows from the cambion until finally dropped down to unconsciousness with a concerted effort. It was a hard won victory for the expeditionary force. however they debated as to whether or not they should keep the beng alive long enough for questioning.
Reluctantly it was agreed and Tursomog healed the cambion enough to awaken the half fiend.
    at first, the cambion spoke the tongue of the fire nation, which is extremely different thn the common the party was used to. Cyrro had once again used his arcane knowledge to cast comprehend languages.
    What happened next greatly surprised me. It seems that the Cambion was curious to see a troglodyte dressed in the garb of an Academy wizard; given the race's natural stupidty. Still the cambion proved to be quite amenable to conversation with Cyrro, but his hate filled gaze fixated itself to Artemis, who was quite glad that the manacles were strong in holding the Cambion fast.
    The Creature proved to be full of somewhat useful information, He was originally from the Fire nation, and a member a group of warriors known in the common as the Demonseid Elite or Ji-ngyi-ng érzi de èmó. Raised at birth to embrace their demonic heritage and serve their Emperor. He was sent to investigate the tunnels of Shadow's Deep. When asked about his hatred of Artemis, He revealled that he blamed the humans of the Reich for the fire nation's initial defeat during the last fire crusade. Believing that the Reich will eventually attempt to invade the Fire nation, He studied as much as he could to learn how to destroy the "White-Devils". 
    It is at this point, that I am confused, Comprehend languages, while a greatly utilitarian spell for translating ancient tomes; does not allow for two way communication. How is it then, that The Cambion could understand Cyrro? Even if He was a half blooded demon, he would not possess the telepathic skill to speak any known language like his demonic parent. This leaves me to wonder, that perhaps he is able to speak and understand Common? The party eventually negotiated his release and instructed him to assure his superiors that the Expedition squad intends to deal with any possible threats within Shadow's Deep, and they then gave him two daggers and some clothes to cover himself before taking him above ground. Once there two of the base camp's horsemen accompanied the creature two miles before determining that he was indeed heading back to the Fire Nation.


----------

